
Google’s Waymo risks repeating Silicon Valley’s most famous blunder - ryan_j_naughton
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/02/googles-waymo-risks-repeating-silicon-valleys-most-famous-blunder/
======
mimixco
Xerox couldn't make a success out of the Alto because it was run by
"tonerheads," as Steve Jobs called them, copier guys who didn't see how a PC
would help their copier business which was already at the top of the game.

Could it be that Alphabet is run by advertising guys and so it can't
successfully develop a self-driving car? I think that's one factor. Now I
think about it, is there _any_ Alphabet/Google business that's successful
that's not advertising-based?

Another factor is that self-driving cars are harder (and further off) than the
industry pretends they are. Tesla is ahead of the pack and they still have
significant problems. The latest Model 3 shipments in Europe had autopilot
disabled.

